# Tidal Basin in Washington, D.C.



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

test


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

I went to the Tidal Basin in Washington, D.C. around 5:30pm on Wednesday 9-24-08.I was hoping to have to have a productive evening on the water. I decided to try my hand at some Bass fishing. I usually don’t fish with lures but I didn’t have any other bait at the time and I was really determined to do some fishing:fishing:. I reached into my tackle box and pulled out orange shad spinner bait. As began to walk the wall, I cast out into water and as I began to retrieve the lure I felt a strong tug that almost snatched the rod out of my hand. Whatever was on the line gave me a good fight for about 10+ minutes. As the fish began to surface my eyes bulged as this huge Bass jumped out of the water. I carefully raised it up and over the rail and it measured to be 17" and weighted 4+lbs. I’ve heard anglers catching huge Bass in that area but to land one myself was an unforgettable experience. Will post pictures soonopcorn:.

Tight Lines

:fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice .....yeah the basin is loaded w/ lm & sm bass, crappie, huge cats and carp .....nice report


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Niiice .....yeah the basin is loaded w/ lm & sm bass, crappie, huge cats and carp .....nice report


Thanks `Dre... That catch was a Large Mouth Bass..:fishing:


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

One of the best-kept Wash DC secrets IS the quality of the fishing. By and far the BEST out-of-state fishing license to own. Have caught nice fish there AS early as Feb and as late as the 3d week of Dec. Have brought equipment to fly-fish at times to some big heavy tackle to catch HUGE Cats and Stripers in the Spring. Serious sized Carp have been caught and on occassion landed as well; a 15 pounder is to be considered a "big-average". When Summer dolrums slow things down a little big bluegill and sunfish are fun to catch on a fly rod using poppers with a smaller trailer fly tied under the popper.
Should you hear a "big-fish story" told to you; it's more times than not, 99.9% true.


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought no fishing allowed in the bassin where the Thomas Jefferson memorial is. Are you talking about fishing at Fletcher's place?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2007)

Way to get em Jamaican!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

LikeIknow said:


> I thought no fishing allowed in the bassin where the Thomas Jefferson memorial is. Are you talking about fishing at Fletcher's place?


I fished at the other end where the Bidge is located. There are no visible restrictions there.:fishing:


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

aww man my fishing spot


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you all...photos coming soon .opcorn:


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

There's some big ass Bass in the Potomac. Biggest I've caught this year were almost 22" (I'm serious).


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

I live 5 minutes from the potomac. Ive never been bass fishing. I know its supposed to be one of the best in the country. Where is a good place I can go from the shore to try my hand at these big'uns?? Also if I could get a few suggestions on lures I need to have i'd appreciate it.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, shore fishing for bass around Alexandria is kinda tough. I suggest you start here at this website and search for "alexandria bass fishing" or something.


http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_forums/YaBB.pl


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

u guys wanna go bass fishing huh


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

LargemouthBass said:


> u guys wanna go bass fishing huh


I do ive never been and would love to try it out.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

I live in Alexandria, I'd be willing to make a bass run one day or night. Trip to the nasty Potomac waters? I've actually never fished bass from the potomac, usually try to stay away from the DC waters but catch and release is still fun.


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Same for me. I live in Springfield VA and has never done any bass fishing before. If you guys don't mind having me tagging along to learn the techninque, I'd love to join. Thanks.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been fishin Duck Pond (Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary) across the GW Parkway from Gravelly Point (Nat. Airport) for years and it's great, there's a lil of everything in there and some good sized ones too. There is a few spots by the parking lot where you can bank fish but wading works best.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Some awesome fish in those DC waters - Jamaican Fisherman, I noticed a few pics of my buddy Paul that you have taken  .


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Some awesome fish in those DC waters - Jamaican Fisherman, I noticed a few pics of my buddy Paul that you have taken  .


Question Tommy Robinson: Is Paul a Pier and Surf member? Someone told me that he looks a member of P&S. I was walking the Tidal Basin (Bass Fishing) and I stopped to observe his high tech fishing equipment opcorn:. As I tood there in total fasination , a rod beeper went off and he ran to the it and landed that nice Carp. It was great to see his technics in fishing :fishing:.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

No,
Paul lives in England and came over to visit for some Carp fishing. He managed a big one the other day - 37+ lbs !!! He always seems to do that  .


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Tommy Robinson said:


> No,
> Paul lives in England and came over to visit for some Carp fishing. He managed a big one the other day - 37+ lbs !!! He always seems to do that  .


Great ..."Way to go Paul" ...keep up that GREAT fishing:fishing:.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Bass Photos*

Sorry for the wait Guys, here are the bass photos... 

_Click on photos for larger images_

View attachment 985


View attachment 986


View attachment 987


















Tight Lines...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

17" and 4+ Pounds ??
Did you release that fish ?


----------

